# Microphone problems with realtek HD audio codec



## coolerthanu57 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey, I bought my computer not too long ago and ignored this problem. My microphone gets terrible feedback and is extremely fuzzy while i use it. I try it it video games and it does it and i cannot record stuff. I plug the mic into my laptop and it works fine. I am using the reaktek HD audio codec R1 91. I have an AMD athlon 5000+/2.6Ghz, 1 GB Ram, integrated sound and video with an nvidia chipset. Any help? Thanks!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

Try moving the mic away from the speakers (I guess you've already done that, though).

Also - disable +20dB Mic boost.


----------



## coolerthanu57 (Jan 18, 2007)

Well it is a headset, but i have taken the sound out of the headphones and tried a different mic and the problem still occurs. I followed your steps until step 4, where i have no advanced tabs. I did a test hardware, and everytime i dragged the microphone volume down, it turned itself back up.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

There should be an option to disable the +20dB boost - somewhere...

Try Recording control >> Options >> Advanced settings.


----------



## coolerthanu57 (Jan 18, 2007)

hmm couldnt find that. so for my audio in the dropdown it says realtek hd audio and for my mic it just says line in and there are no other options for either. is it possible to get microphone drivers or something?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

No, you won't find mic drivers (they don't exist, AFAIK).
When it comes to onboard sound chips I'm not very good, I'm afraid - I always use separate cards.
Unless somebody else jumps in with a solution, my only advice is to open the Realtek control panel and have a look at the options.


----------



## coolerthanu57 (Jan 18, 2007)

Okay, thanks for the help


----------



## iOMonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

was wondering if you were able to fix this mic problem. I have the same thing. Updated my realtek hd audio drivers to 2.10 just now, but didn't do anything. I've ran the hardware test like you've done and played around with settings, still nothing. Any leads on this would be great. thanks


----------



## iOMonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

nvm, i just found the problem. It's the Realtek HD Audio program. If you go to Control Panel -> Realtek HD Sound Effects Manager -> Mixer -> In the "Playback" row, find "Front Mic" and/or "Line In" and mute it (basically any thing that inputs sound that's only in the Playback row, you would mute). I don't know why they put those in under Playback. but anyways this should fix if if you have Realtek HD Audio.
God Bless


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

do you have the realtek icon in your icons trey? if not, you need the realtek Driver, not the codec. what is your motherboard make and model?


----------

